# Canon EF 70-300 Lens



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Well guys, i know i've talked to a few of you on here about lenses and photography in general, and i reallllllly appreciate all the advice. As it turns out, i'm addicted to photography and can't help myself, i'm hooked. I am upgrading my one month old 70-300 f4-5.6 IS USM lens to the same lens in L glass. Why you ask? well, i wanted to add a teleconverter to the lens that i have now, and they don't work. Instead of just returning the teleconverter, i'm keeping it, and looking to offload my 70-300 non-L glass lens for the same in an L glass so i can slap on my teleconverter. I've also ordered a second L glass walk around, the 24-70 f2.8L. my old lady is going to kill me...but she will get over it. anyhow, if you are interested in my 70-300, shoot me a PM, i have it listed in the classifieds, but i felt like it fit better here!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

scratch that, i'm going up to the 100-400 lens. i'm not even sure the 70-300L is compatible with the teleconverter anyway.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> Well guys, i know i've talked to a few of you on here about lenses and photography in general, and i reallllllly appreciate all the advice. As it turns out, i'm addicted to photography and can't help myself, i'm hooked. I am upgrading my one month old 70-300 f4-5.6 IS USM lens to the same lens in L glass. Why you ask? well, i wanted to add a teleconverter to the lens that i have now, and they don't work. Instead of just returning the teleconverter, i'm keeping it, and looking to offload my 70-300 non-L glass lens for the same in an L glass so i can slap on my teleconverter.* I've also ordered a second L glass walk around, the 24-70 f2.8L. my old lady is going to kill me*...but she will get over it. anyhow, if you are interested in my 70-300, shoot me a PM, i have it listed in the classifieds, but i felt like it fit better here!


You will die a happy man....:an5:

I have that 24-70 f2.8L. That is one awesome lens. It's worth every penny of its $1,200 price tag. I now am able to take great indoor photos without using flash. It is a fantastic lens for wedding photos.

I am pondering on a prime 24mm f1.8 for the second Canon DSLR.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks. really looking forward to getting some new glass!!! i already sold my other lens to a fellow 2cooler as well, so that's good!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Just be aware that depending on the model of camera used, when you put a teleconverter on any lens with an aperture smaller than F2.8, the AF may not work. And, if it does work, it will only be with the center AF point. The 100-400L is a great lens, one of my favorites.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

? what is the L in the 400L, what does it stand for?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

L is the series that designates Canon's high end family of lens. They differ in that their design usually has more element groups that give sharper images across the zoom and diaphragm ranges. They often have internal elements made from Flourite glass which has less chromatic aberration (color fringing around high contrast edges in the image) and the ability to resolve to a higher resolution than conventional glass. Many have dual mode image stabilization for panning and focus limiter switches for faster AF response. Many, but not all, are weather sealed. This site has some good lens reviews, and also check out the blog on lensrental.com too. http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-Lens-Reviews.aspx


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thx again PF


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I did buy the Canon 100 - 400L lens and the 2x teleconverter just a couple of weeks ago for mywork. Learning how to use it now, but it is a sweet lens. The teleconverter does good, but as stated above, no auto focus on my 5D Mark III camera and was difficult focusing with my eyes. Need more practice with getting used to the focus, but with lens itself, works treat. Much heavier than with the priary lens, but knew that before and a tripod is a must. I need a lot of photos coming up for work, so really using this lens and combo a lot for right now and anxious to get better with the lens and focus. I miss the old lenses that had a split screen style of focus due to far sightedness.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i like my 100-400L as well. I've gotten better with the teleconverter, certainly a learning curve there. I took a picture of some sheep at about 1,000m with it and was surprised... it did better than i thought. now if i could just afford the 800L f/2.8... HAHA


----------

